# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісні про літо, сонце, море, рослини ...

## Олена911

"*Пусть всегда будет солнце"*

http://www.ruminus.ru/kol/kids/detsk...et_solnce.html

І к. Сонячне коло, небо навколо
це є малюнок хлопчини
намалював на папірці
і підписав у кінці

ПР: Хай завжди буде сонце,
хай завжди буде небо, 
хай завжди буде мама
хай завжди буду я!

ІІ к. Милый мой друг
добрый мой друг
людям так хочется мира!
и в тридцать пять
сердце опять
не устает повторять

ПР: Пусть всегда будет солнце
пусть всегда будет небо
пусть всегда будет мама
пусть всегда буду я!

(а третій куплет можна на англійській мові)

----------

ИннаНичога (13.06.2018)

----------


## raisa

> Девочки, предлагаю для выпуска веселую песенку плюс и минус
>  "ДЕТИ ЛЮБЯТ РИСОВАТЬ"


Дівчата! Мені дуже потрібна була пісня "Соняшники", ось що вийшло на цю мелодію (може кому  треба) " словесний ремикс" :biggrin:
Пустотливі і маленькі
Соняшники ми жовтенькі
Групу нашу так всі звуть,
проводжають в ясну путь (2 рази)

   Пр-в Соняшники, ми в долоні плескаєм
          Соняшники, ми ногами тупаєм
          Соняшники,сильні й дужі ми усі
          Соняшники, дружні ми!

2.Ми читати будем книжки
  І сидіти, як ті мишки,
Труднощі здолаєм всі
Бо є сонце у душі (2 рази)
   Пр-в

----------


## nas.

> Дуже терміново!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! потрбін слова пісні "Пусть всегда будет солнце" на українській мові. Допоможіть!!!!!!!!!!!!


Может уже и не надо, но все же, нашла где то на форуме, а вдруг кому то пригодится:
_І к. Сонячне коло, небо навколо
це є малюнок хлопчини
намалював на папірці
і підписав у кінці

ПР: Хай завжди буде сонце,
хай завжди буде небо, 
хай завжди буде мама
хай завжди буду я!
_

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Девочки, сегодня перевели песню "Светит солнышко" А.Ермоловой.Может кому пригодится,мне очень нравится эта песенка. Если что-то не так не судите строго, а если, что-то придумаете лучше выставляйте.
*СВІТИТЬ СОНЕЧКО.*
День відкрився на зорі золотистим ключиком,
Щоб раділи малюки кожному промінчику.
       Щоб і пальми підросли, і берізки з соснами
        Навесні, щоб солов"ї на гілках затьохкали.
ПРИСПІВ: Світить сонечко для всіх, щоб лунав веселий сміх,
              Дітвора не плакала.
              Світить сонечко для всіх, щоб лунав веселий сміх,
              Світить всім однаково.
День відкрився на зорі золотистим ключиком
Щоб раділи малюки кожному промінчику,
       Щоб лунав веселий сміх, дітвора не плакала, 
       Світить сонечко для всіх, світить всім однаково.
ПРИСПІВ:

----------

mamylia (20.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (18.05.2016)

----------


## viculy

Искала песню для развлеченмя и нашла  весёлую украинскую песню "Гарний танець гопачок".

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LLd7/xYDT5dePj

----------

Kolpachiha (30.08.2018), Кремень (01.06.2017), Ніка (27.06.2017), Херсон-75 (31.08.2017)

----------


## Осянечка

Зборник красивых песенок о лете "+" и "-"

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3tMR/rKbGECkYk

----------

Nata S (10.02.2016), natalia1508 (29.12.2015), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Кремень (01.06.2017), Музрукоff (03.04.2017), Ніка (27.06.2017)

----------


## natalia1508

Знайшла гарну пісню про море.На Новорічному святі Дівчатка - Золоті рибки танцювали танок.

Ссылка на файл «15.more-.mp3» https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7m1B/Q2HjJzhrU
Ссылка на файл «15.Море Cm (a-c2) +.mp3» https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BLJG/g1nba1wqT

Це робоча силка

----------

Nata S (10.02.2016), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Ніка (27.06.2017), Олег Лекарь (18.05.2016)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пісня до свята мильних бульбашок
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

fatinija (11.07.2017), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), mamylia (20.06.2018), minni-vinni2 (03.06.2020), nyusha0365 (27.07.2018), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), Алена Болинская (29.04.2018), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Иннеса2530 (23.05.2021), Лариса 0514 (01.08.2018), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (09.06.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Ноти пісні бульбашкова
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

kapuchinca (04.06.2019), natalia1508 (21.06.2017), nyusha0365 (27.07.2018), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), Olga_ru (07.07.2018), Алена Болинская (29.04.2018), Иннеса2530 (23.05.2021), Мартын (10.08.2019), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...FluMGoyVHZDN1k
Архів текст і mp3 пісні про *Мамонтеня*, укр мовою

----------

kapuchinca (04.06.2019), Kolpachiha (30.08.2018), lolu66 (28.06.2017), nyusha0365 (27.07.2018), Olga_ru (07.07.2018), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

fatinija (11.07.2017), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), lolu66 (28.06.2017), nyusha0365 (27.07.2018), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Чудова пісня про зірку на англійський мотив
Ось тут відео




Ось тут пісня на укр мові

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), fatinija (22.08.2017), ina (29.07.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), laratet (17.08.2017), nyusha0365 (27.07.2018), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пісня Літо, прощай!!!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

daniv62 (31.08.2017), julchonoc (03.08.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), Kolpachiha (31.08.2017), SANOCHKA (16.08.2018), viculy (17.08.2019), Венерочка (31.08.2017), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018), Ллорхен (31.08.2017), Ната_ли (28.07.2018), Олег Лекарь (31.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (31.08.2017)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

ЛІТО   (ноти)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10x7...ew?usp=sharing

----------

ih-lena (27.07.2018), kapuchinca (04.06.2019), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018)

----------


## sveta_yakimthyk@ukr.net

ЩЕ ОДНА ПРО ЛІТО

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10x7...ew?usp=sharing

----------

ih-lena (27.07.2018), minni-vinni2 (03.06.2020), ИннаНичога (13.06.2018)

----------


## Валентина Андреева



----------

